# اصغر برنامج لمعرفة جميع اجزاء السيارة



## mohamed abouzahra (30 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 


اليوم اقدم لكم اصغر برنامج لمعرفة اجزاء السيارة ونظرية عملها 

البرنامج مساحتة صغيرة جدا حوالى 2.75 ميجا 

وقومت برافعة على الرابط التالى 

http://mihd.net/dltb3e

او على الرابط التالى .
http://www.wiiupload.net/fl/426b563ebe

والله ولى التوفيق 

:1: :1: :1:​


----------



## alex_man_eng (30 أغسطس 2007)

البرنامج شغلته وممتاااااااااااااااااااااز جدا جدا
فيه جميع اجزاء السيارة .. والازرار الي تحت تخليك تختار تشوف الميكانيزمات او دايرة الموتور او كهرباء السيارة وتوصيلاتها و .... الخ

ماشاء الله .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (30 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله .. جزاك الله كل خي


----------



## فلاح الصالحي (30 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي وبأمانة أنت سبب تسجيلي فالمنتدى ةإن شاء الله متواصلين معكم وكل جديدكم بإذن الله


----------



## صاحب الكتاب (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا أبو زهير على البرنامج الحلو


----------



## غسان التكريتي (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي البرنامج جميل وفقك الله لما هو خير


----------



## أبوحكيم (30 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (31 أغسطس 2007)

كبير وغالي الله يوفقك
بس ما تنسى السيارات الالمانية
اشي للتويوتا واشي النا
الله يوفقك يا بطل.......................................


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

alex_man_eng قال:


> البرنامج شغلته وممتاااااااااااااااااااااز جدا جدا
> فيه جميع اجزاء السيارة .. والازرار الي تحت تخليك تختار تشوف الميكانيزمات او دايرة الموتور او كهرباء السيارة وتوصيلاتها و .... الخ
> 
> ماشاء الله .. جزاك الله كل خير


 

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس اسكندرية 
على مشاركتك معنا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> ماشاء الله .. جزاك الله كل خي


 

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

فلاح الصالحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي وبأمانة أنت سبب تسجيلي فالمنتدى ةإن شاء الله متواصلين معكم وكل جديدكم بإذن الله


 

والله دة زوق منك 
ويارب يكون الموضوع مفيد 
وتكون معنا فى باقىالمشاركات


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

صاحب الكتاب قال:


> مشكور يا أبو زهير على البرنامج الحلو


 
اولا مبروك على تسجيلك فى المنتدى 

اخوك / محمد ابوزهرة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخي البرنامج جميل وفقك الله لما هو خير


 

شكرا ياخى الحبيب


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

أبوحكيم قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

مبروك على تسجيلك فى المنتدى 
وربنا يبارك فيك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

حسامكو العالمية قال:


> كبير وغالي الله يوفقك
> بس ما تنسى السيارات الالمانية
> اشي للتويوتا واشي النا
> الله يوفقك يا بطل.......................................


 

شكرا جدا ياحسام على مشاركتك معنا 

ويارب يكون موضوع مفيد


----------



## كريم الهواري (31 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكرر يابوب


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

كريم الهواري قال:


> الف شكرر يابوب


 

شكرا اوى على مشاركتك يا بوب


----------



## ميثم العراقي (31 أغسطس 2007)

موفقين اخي العزيز لعمل الخير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (31 أغسطس 2007)

ميثم العراقي قال:


> موفقين اخي العزيز لعمل الخير


 

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس زياد 77 (31 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم حبيبي على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## احمد مؤنس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندس زياد 77 قال:


> تسلم حبيبي على هذا البرنامج الجميل


 
شكرا اخى الحبيب 
ومبروك على اشتراكك فى المنتدى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 سبتمبر 2007)

احمدعبد اللطيف قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

شكرا اخى احمد


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله في مجهودك البديع مع التقدير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك الف شكرا علي هذا البرنامج
شكرا لك
مممممممممممممممشششششكرااااااا


----------



## ebraha (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## كريم6230 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا البرنامج جميل


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

اعانك الله على فعل الخير ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج عظيم عظيم عظيم
 
:57:


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## خالد1390 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## العاشق الماسي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد يذكر فيشكر... شكرا جزيلا على جهودك 

لكن ......

لم أجد وصلة للتحميل ...


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو ربحي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي لكن البرنامج لم يعمل معي
فعندما دخلت الى البرنامج ظهرت لي شاشة dos وهي الشاشة السوداء فما حل هذه المشكلة؟؟
محتاج البرنامج ضروري اخي 
احترامي


----------



## عبد الله بدير (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكررررر


----------



## م/هيما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## عومةعبدو (27 أكتوبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kmbs (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## عوض مفتاح (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج الشيق


----------



## رافع جمعة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي البرنامج جميل وفقك الله


----------



## islam2a (27 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج جميل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## اسامة النمكي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس 
البرنامج جامد


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## راكول (28 أكتوبر 2007)

:20: 
شكراشكرا


----------



## أمينكوا (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رونالدوو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssss




By foldmort2006


----------



## فايز النداوي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## benadem (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يجازيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## الفوتوني (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور والله يوفقك وغفر الله ما تقدم وما تأخر من ذنبك


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باش مهندس ياروعة.


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks very much for this contribution.


----------



## AL-baz (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك ألف ألف عافية 
الى الأمام


----------



## tamereng78 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم على هذا البرنامج البسيط الرائع فى مفعوله


----------



## المهندس المفكر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

كلا الرابطين فيها مشكلة
احدهما يطلب باسورد والاخر لا يفتح
اتمنى حل المشكلة مع خالص التقدير
شكر الله سعيكم


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكمالله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله وجزاك كل الخير على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## أبو خلاد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان2007 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2007)

طول عمرك ان شاء الله 
استاذ يا هندسا دائما فى المقدمه تسلم ايدك على حقيقى 
اخوك ماهر


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لم يعمل معي


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2010)

برنامج جميل ومفيد


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## malak200029 (10 فبراير 2010)

هذا الجمال لايقدرة الا الا الذى يفهمة مانا اعشق السيارات وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadi-ayman (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير والله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## بقادى (12 فبراير 2010)

برنامج رايع


----------



## محاويل (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Hany salem (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل محمود مصطفى (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmednehad (8 يناير 2012)

عندى مشكله هل من حل 
طرمبة الديزيل لايصل لها كهرباء فى سيارة اوكتافيا


----------



## sayed .khersto (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك يا باش مهندس وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## amar_swe (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هاي الروعة


----------



## amar_swe (9 يناير 2012)

حبيبي ممكن اعرف كيف يتنصب


----------



## علي المهندس2 (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله بيك


----------



## lamigra (15 يناير 2012)

*برنامج مفيد بارك الله فيك*


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 يناير 2012)

اهليين 
البرنامج موراضي يتحمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2012)

مشكور يامهندس ابو زهرة 
حقيقي تسلم إيدك 
ياريت لو فيه ملف مماثل عن خطوات تصنيع و تجميع سيارة 
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## أيمن الليبي (13 فبراير 2012)

لم اعرف كيف انزل البرنامج


----------



## black88star (16 فبراير 2012)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــآرك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الزيدي (17 فبراير 2012)

ما أستطعت أن أحمل البرنامج من كلا الرابطين ..أرجو من الأخوة التأكد..شكراً لكم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 فبراير 2012)

يرجى تفعيل الروابط لو سمحتم .. وشكرا جزيلا


----------

